# EMA Vinhais (IPMA)



## Z13 (12 Nov 2013 às 22:49)

Hoje finalmente consegui encontrar a EMA de Vinhais, do IPMA, cujos dados e sua possível localização há muito me intrigavam.

Antes de mais devo relembrar que há alguns meses que está _offline_, devido a manutenção deficiente que provocou dados pouco confiáveis e dificuldades de comunicação. (Explicação oficiosa dada pelos técnicos do IPMA).

Fica localizada na zona mais alta da vila de Vinhais, junto da zona Industrial, a *780mt*s de altitude.





Especificamente, fica situada dentro do recinto de uma empresa de Resíduos Urbanos, a CESPA.













A Estação é constituída "apenas" pelo Sensor de Temperatura/Humidade abrigados num _Radiation Shield_, pelo Udómetro e por um Anemómetro.

















O recinto não estava excepcionalmente limpo, mas tenho visto pior!!

Reparei apenas que existem sombras que interferem garantidamente com os painéis solares que alimentam a estação e eventualmente com o _Radiation shield_...









Nomeadamente a 4 metros a Sul está uma Cerejeira...
Era este o estado ás 15h30:





Aqui fica uma pequena apresentação, e esperemos que fique em breve operacional pois estamos ansiosos por observar o seu comportamento nas máximas e mínimas invernais!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2013 às 00:18)

Este tipo de informações deviam estar presentes na página do IPMA. Várias páginas de organismos meteorológicos têm estes dados.


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2013 às 09:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Este tipo de informações deviam estar presentes na página do IPMA. Várias páginas de organismos meteorológicos têm estes dados.



Provavelmente motivos de segurança. Casos de vandalismo ou roubo não são  assim tão incomuns (houve ate o recente caso de um assalto a uma estação sismológica nos Açores).


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2013 às 09:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Este tipo de informações deviam estar presentes na página do IPMA. Várias páginas de organismos meteorológicos têm estes dados.



Se todas as pessoas fossem como nós, sim poderia haver perfeitamente informação detalhada sobre a rede de estações do IPMA, mas tal como disse o Vitamos poderia haver risco de vandalismo...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2013 às 10:34)

No entanto, têm as coordenadas de algumas estações principais próximas portanto basta o criminoso ter GPS...


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2013 às 21:17)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje finalmente consegui encontrar a EMA de Vinhais, do IPMA, cujos dados e sua possível localização há muito me intrigavam.



Finalmente o mistério desvendado 

Esperamos, agora, que a estação comece a fornecer dados válidos.


----------

